# Tank mates for Dayglow Hap?



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Hi. My GF just got a new 55g tank for 'her' sole male Dayglow hap, and we're going to order some females for him *vendor name removed*. We're thinking maybe 4 or 5 females? Does that sound about right? She wants to keep fry and try to sell them...

We're also thinking of another species in the tank to give some color (as all the hap females will be plain), with perhaps the same m/f ratio, and also keeping fry - so we don't want any chance of cross breeding. I was thinking of also ordering some F1 Electric Yellows because they're nice looking and relatively peaceful, but everyone has labs so there's not a huge demand. What else would work? Give some good color as well as not overly common?


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Noooobody has any ideas? 

Our Livingstonii is helping to cycle the partially cycled tank... and she likes him... but I know there's going to be a large size difference eventually.

With Haps do you just look at adult size as well as whether they look too much alike? I'm thinking a 55g should be large enough for at least two species, maybe three?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

What do you mean by Dayglow Hap? If its Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow" its a Victorian so maybe better posted in the Vic section?


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Yes that's what I was referring to...

My thinking was that Malawi had many a Hap, where as the Victorian Basin not as many, nor as popular a forum.

I was hoping for 'general' information on mixing breeding Haps (and/or another species or two) without cross breeding, but I think my title may have confused my intentions, or my intentions may not have been clear to me when I originally posted this so... :?

Hope this helps bring a suggestion or two. If not no worries.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the temperament of the dayglow. Some Vics are very timid and some are very aggressive. I've mixed Pundamilia with aggressive mbuna with good results so far, but that's all I have on this topic to date.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Same here. Some success mixing Vics with less aggressive Mbuna (mainly in tanks 100g+) and Malawi Haps but not tried that species.
Generaly they save their worst agression for each other. But the females still need hiding places so Mbuna guarding all the caves may be the main problem. 55g kind of small to mix with Malawi Haps.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I only know the Dayglow through written accounts, but based on that, I think you could try a wide variety of Malawi Haps, other Vics, and maybe the mildest mbunas. I might try Astatotilapia latifasciata if it were me?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Haps should work. Some include the Otopharynx lithobates and Placidochromis electra.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Okay - thanks for the ideas . I like the latifasciata and love the lithobates! I'll have to show these to the girl friend and see if she likes them.

The lithobates seem relatively peaceful - would one consider a couple of males and 3-4 females, or is one male typically a better setup?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

One male for 3-4 females would be your best bet.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Alright, thanks Danni.

She likes the lithobates so I think we'll order them. 1m/4f, and 4f dayglows... and maybe some syno's to keep the bottom moving.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We have a Victorian "Dayglow" in our all-male Hap-Peacock tank. He's very very mellow and laid back. I don't think he's as colored up as he could be, but still he's very pleasing to look at. He looks almost identical to the fish on the CF banner.


----------

